# Minnesota Timberwolves 2014-15 Preview



## Boomshakalaka (Mar 24, 2011)

Over the next three weeks, I’ll be posting full 2014-15 previews for all 30 NBA teams over at CelticsBlog.com in SBNation's annual team preview project. Each article includes a breakdown of last season, a recap of the team’s summer, a full depth chart, keys to this season and predicted standings. This kicked off yesterday with the Bulls and Nuggets, followed by the Cavaliers this morning.

Next up is the Minnesota Timberwolves. Here's a snippet:



> *X-FACTOR - Development of Youth*
> It is pretty clear that this year's Minnesota Timberwolves squad isn't going to make any kind of postseason run, but the pups are loaded with young talent from top to bottom and are in the process of fully embracing a promising youth movement. You can't measure the 2014-15 Wolves by their winning percentage; it's all about the maturation of their young core.
> 
> Will Ricky Rubio improve his efficiency and take the next step? Is Andrew Wiggins the real deal? Will Anthony Bennett's body transformation do him any good, or is he going to stand as one of the biggest NBA draft busts of all-time? Is Zach LaVine a legitimate pro or is he simply a freak athlete? Can Shabazz Muhammad carve out a role for himself at the NBA level?
> ...


*FULL ARTICLE --- MINNESOTA TIMBERWOLVES 2014-15 PREVIEW - CELTICSBLOG.COM*

The Wolves will be a very fun team to watch as they are athletic and talented at every position on the floor. This team isn't going to win anything this year, but I'm very excited to watch them progress.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)




----------

